# AT&T modem or wireless gateway



## infocus (May 27, 2010)

Anyone know if I can attach two computers up to AT&T's newest modem or will I need Their gateway for that.Their online help is no help at all.....Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

can you provide us a few links to the specific equipment you have so we can help you that much better please?


----------



## infocus (May 27, 2010)

Thats the problem I haven't signed up for their service yet,and have been given a choice of the two.Their asking which one I prefer ,and I tried to explain to them that I'm not privy to their equipment............


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2010)

Which two?

Is this any of them?  Gateways/Routers/Modems


----------



## infocus (May 27, 2010)

Yes,the 2 wire gateway 2701hg-b  or  the Motorola modem model 2210


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2010)

Well, the 2210 tells you right on the page:"Motorola DSL Modem Model 2210 
For AT&T DSL services. Low cost solution to connect a single computer to the Internet."  
So that won't work for what you want.

Either, the 2Wire DSL Gateway Model 2701HG-B or, if they will let you have it, the Netopia Wi-Fi Business Router Model 3347.


----------



## ktr (May 27, 2010)

You want to get the 2Wire gateway. It's is a good router, but the one I had burnt out in about an year. Also, you can consider this gateway: NETGEAR DGND3300-100NAS USB RangeMax Dual Band Wir...


----------



## infocus (May 27, 2010)

Thanks,you've answered my question.I just found out the 2 wire gateway is of  faster, higher quality than the Motorola modem.So I'll stick with that....


----------

